# Things that make ya go



## FishingBuds (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm?

watch it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPIUJCvpl94


----------



## Zum (Jun 25, 2008)

no longer avaible


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 25, 2008)

dang, I'll see if I can find it again

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPIUJCvpl94


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2008)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks cool - but I am concerned about the hook up ratio - that foam will block the hook from popping out

Gonna give this a shot with maybe a wider gap hook then he used


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2008)

I liked the way it suspended a little above the weight. Perfect for those rocky smallmouth areas.


----------



## Zum (Jun 25, 2008)

probably would work well in a tube also...hooked reverse


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool idea and may have to try it myself, although, as mentioned above I'll use an EWG hook also. Of course with my catch ratio lately I'd have just as good of luck fishing in a wading pool as in the video, lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2008)

I have the perfect wading pool for this - in it lives a crazed beastie that will likely respond well to any lure (so long as the lure looks like a frisbee)


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 25, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2008)

Nothing like kickin' back on a hot summer day, lol! :lol: 8)


----------

